
Mozilla launches an open-source voice assistant for Firefox - hammock
https://voice.mozilla.org/en
======
detaro
I don't see anything about the launch of a voice assistant on that page, only
info about their common voice project?

~~~
sp332
Last month they announced that they were starting the Scout project.
[https://sanfranciscoallhandsjune2018.sched.com/mobile/#sessi...](https://sanfranciscoallhandsjune2018.sched.com/mobile/#session:4d773fd0bd1d892223a3c502befd44db)
Looks like it's still in brainstorming stages.

